# Seite vor Dieben...



## hagi2k2 (3. Januar 2002)

schützen.
wie kann man den Quellcode schützen??
Wie kann man verhindern dass die besucher die pics etc. markieren und dann per bearbeiten->kopieren einfach kopieren können?
Gibt es noch andere Schutzmechanismen und haben die überhaupt was mit htm zu tun oder javascript?
cya


----------



## Psyclic (3. Januar 2002)

wirklich sichere möglichkeiten deine bilder/quelltext zu schützen gibt es nicht...
da wenn ein user deine seite aufruft diese auch automatisch im cache gespeichert wird und sich somit schon auf seinem pc befinded.
mechanismen wie rechtsklickschutz usw. sind relativ nutzlos.
wenn jemand die sachen haben will bekommt er sie auch.


----------



## hagi2k2 (3. Januar 2002)

jepp da haste auch recht


----------



## flipjixx (3. Januar 2002)

hmm.. schau mal auf http://www.freeware.de & http://www.shareware.de da gabs so ein programmlein was den html-code total codiert und der browser es trotzdem ohne probleme lesen kann. is voll cool das programm.

ps: wie die anderen schon sagten, man kann sich echt nicht schützen, wenn einer die sachen haben will, dann hat er die auch.


----------



## RedZack (5. Januar 2002)

HTML Code kann man nicht 100%ig schützen, das stimmt. Ich verstehe auch garnicht wieso man das können soll? Was ist so schlimm daran wenn die Besucher Einsicht in den Code haben?


----------



## sam (5. Januar 2002)

ein wort: ripper


----------



## Robert Fischer (6. Januar 2002)

wie schon gesagt wurde, nichts ist 100%ig sicher. bilder lassen sich per snapshot sichern, html lässt sich auf die verschiedensten möglichkeiten herausholen, da hilft es nicht, wenn man die rechte maustaste sperrt oder anderes. nur bei dynamischen dateien kannst du zumindest eine ebene schützen, jedoch wird da letztendlich auch nur html generiert.


----------



## SirNeo (6. Januar 2002)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das das ganze sperren nichts bringt, und wer hat schon wirklich Texte, die es Wert sind kopiert zu werden.

Zumindest kann man durch einfaches sperren der Maustaste unerfahrene Besucher von dem Quellcode abhalten, jedoch gibt es nicht wirkungsvolles.

Habe mal gelesen es gäbe auch in PHP ne Möglichkeit den Quellcode zu verschlüsseln, weiß allerdings nicht wie.


----------



## sam (6. Januar 2002)

das wär mal interessant.........


----------



## Feldhofe (8. Januar 2002)

Hilft es dir, zu wissen, wie man das Markieren von Texten verhindern kann (Quelltext ausgenommen)?

Feldhofe


----------



## sam (8. Januar 2002)

da hat S.A.M ein wunderbares tut geschrieben!! (siehe Webmastertutorials)


----------



## sam (8. Januar 2002)

@feldhofe: da hat S.A.M ein wunderbares tut geschrieben!! (siehe Webmastertutorials)

edit: 

 wieso kommt mein post nach dem editieren nochmal? aaaaadmin!


----------



## Dreadhead (8. Januar 2002)

Je schwerer es ist an den Code zu kommen, umso weniger Leute werden ihn bekommen. Wie gesagt is nix 100% sicher.


Ich hatte mal nur so zum Testen ne relativ sichere Seite ins Web gestellt:

Als erstes ein Script, das die eigentliche Seite in nem Fenster ohne Menübalken usw. öffnet. Die neue Seite öffnet ein CGI-Script, das den HTML-Code ziemlich unleserlich  ausgespuckt (viele Leerzeichen und codierte Links [die nur von externen CGI`s entschlüsselt werden können]). Die codierten Links verweisen auf weitere CGI-Scripts, die die anderen Seiten in den Browser laden.

Dann noch Rechtsklick und Context-Menü gesperrt.  Einige Leute die sich relativ gut auskennen ham sich daran die Zähne ausgebissen. (Die Seite war allerdings sehr langsam)

achja.. ich hatte ein Flash-Menü, um die Links zu verstecken und alle Bilder waren in mehrere Teile aufgeteilt .. Natürlich, Druck-Taste und den Screenshot abspeichern, aber das fällt nicht jedem ein.


----------



## Feldhofe (9. Januar 2002)

Also ich hab ja das Markieren der Songtexte auf meiner Seite deaktiviert, das ist eigentlich ne recht einfache Sache!
Man muß zwar für IE und NC verschiedene Sachen machen, aber wenn man erstmal daraufgekommen ist, läuft es super (und auch ohne JS!)

Feldhofe


----------



## sam (9. Januar 2002)

@feldhofe: songtexte schützen? wenn ich nen songtext suche will ich den doch auch kopieren und auf festplatte speichern....also das isn bisschen....naja....unpassend, oder?


----------



## Feldhofe (9. Januar 2002)

Nein, 
nicht wenn ich mühsam einen Songtext nach dem anderen übersetze (und dafür ca. eine halbe Stunde pro Text brauche) und *jede* Übersetzung, den ich neu ins Netz stelle, spätestens einen Tag danach auf einer Konkurrenzseite zu finden ist -wo der Webmaster sehr stolz drauf ist, daß er mit soviel Mühe seinen Besuchern Texte "übersetzt". :-- 

Irgendwann hört der Spaß auf, und wenn "diplomatische" Wege keinen Erfolg haben, muß eben die "Holzhammer-Methode" her...für die ehrlichen User kann man ja jetzt die Texte auch ganz einfach drucken.

Feldhofe


----------



## sam (9. Januar 2002)

hast du vielleicht mal dran gedacht, dass andere webmaster auchn bisschen was von html verstehen und dann einfah den quelltext kopieren?

die lage is mir klar....wenn ich stundenlang code und einen tag später mein werk auf anderen seiten bewundern kann mit nem anderen namen drunter is t das auch nicht schön....aber dann gleich die user vergraulen indem man rechtsklick sperrt? ne das is nich die lösung!


----------



## Robert Fischer (9. Januar 2002)

es gibt noch die möglichkeit alles in formular-elemente einzubauen und dann mit einem tag zu versehen, der eine veränderung nicht zulässt. bei drweb.de gibt es dazu glaub ich auch ein tutorial


----------



## Feldhofe (9. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RaVeR _
> *hast du vielleicht mal dran gedacht, dass andere webmaster auchn bisschen was von html verstehen und dann einfah den quelltext kopieren?
> *



Quelltext kopieren macht aber wenig Spaß, wenn man das Ganze mittels Eingabefeld in ein PHP-Script eingibt...dann steht nämlich sämtlicher Müll mit in der DB und den wegzumachen macht Arbeit.
Außerdem: Alles, was es schwerer macht, ist schon ein Fortschritt. Bis jetzt ist noch nichts kopiert worden.



> _Original geschrieben von RaVeR _
> *
> die lage is mir klar....wenn ich stundenlang code und einen tag später mein werk auf anderen seiten bewundern kann mit nem anderen namen drunter is t das auch nicht schön....aber dann gleich die user vergraulen indem man rechtsklick sperrt? ne das is nich die lösung! *


Wozu soll auch der Benutzer die Texte kopieren?
Er kann sie sich jederzeit bei uns anschauen und auch ganz einfach per Knopfdruck ausdrucken lassen, ich persönlich finde einen Ausdruck wesentlich besser zum Nachsingen etc. als ein Bildschrirmtext.

Aber es führt sowieso kein Weg am Sperren vorbei, insofern ist es auch unwichtig zu spekulieren... 

Übrigens, das ist keine Rechtsklick-Sperre!

Gruß
Feldhofe


----------



## sam (9. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Feldhofe _
> *
> Quelltext kopieren macht aber wenig Spaß, wenn man das Ganze mittels Eingabefeld in ein PHP-Script eingibt...dann steht nämlich sämtlicher Müll mit in der DB und den wegzumachen macht Arbeit.
> *


in notepad einfügen und als hmtlseite speichern.....und dann rauspkopieren!



> _Original geschrieben von Feldhofe _
> *
> Wozu soll auch der Benutzer die Texte kopieren?
> Er kann sie sich jederzeit bei uns anschauen und auch ganz einfach per Knopfdruck ausdrucken lassen, ich persönlich finde einen Ausdruck wesentlich besser zum Nachsingen etc. als ein Bildschrirmtext.
> *



Hat ja nicht jeder ne flatrate, oder ist "sponsored by daddy"!




> _Original geschrieben von Feldhofe _
> *
> Übrigens, das ist keine Rechtsklick-Sperre!
> *



jo hab mich nur vetippt  


so: eigentlich isses mir ja egal...also hörn wir am besten auf zu diskutieren bevor wir noch anfangen zu streiten  
jeder macht das so wie er denkt...der eine besser, der andere schlechter!
ende  

mfg
sam


----------



## Feldhofe (9. Januar 2002)

RaVeR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> in notepad einfügen und als hmtlseite speichern.....und dann rauspkopieren!


Klar, geht schon, it aber wesentlich aufwendiger...theroretsich geht ja auch Abtippen, aber irgendwann issses einfach zu aufwendig!
Ich hatte mir auch schon mal überlegt, in den Quelltext reinzuschreiben "Dieser Text wurde von Feldhofe.de geklaut"... 



			
				RaVeR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat ja nicht jeder ne flatrate, oder ist "sponsored by daddy"!


Wer Texte haben will, soll auch Opfer bringen!  Ich bin ja auch ständig online...




			
				RaVeR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> so: eigentlich isses mir ja egal...also hörn wir am besten auf zu diskutieren bevor wir noch anfangen zu streiten
> sam


*lol
Ich bleib eh stur wie 'n norddeutscher Fischverkäufer... 

Also CU!
Gruß,
Feldhofe


----------



## sam (9. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Feldhofe _
> *
> Ich bleib eh stur wie 'n norddeutscher Fischverkäufer...
> *



*wegrenn*


----------



## Feldhofe (9. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RaVeR _
> *
> 
> *wegrenn*  *



*lol 
So sind die Leute nunmal eben hier bei uns...das unschlagbare Argument der Tradition vieler Generationen setzt sich eben bis in die heutige Zeit fort: "Das ha'm wir *immer* schon so gemacht!"


----------



## sam (9. Januar 2002)

> "Das ha'm wir immer schon so gemacht!"



ach bei euch kennt man den satz auch?    
scheint weitverbreitet zu sein....geht bis hier runter nach bayern


----------



## Feldhofe (9. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RaVeR _
> *
> 
> ach bei euch kennt man den satz auch?
> scheint weitverbreitet zu sein....geht bis hier runter nach bayern  *



Ja, dieser Satz kennt keine Grenzen...besonders bei traditionsbewußten "Völkchen", wie eben den Bayern oder den Friesen. Lediglich die Aussagen sind leicht abgewandelt, die Argumentation ist immer dieselbe...ob nun "Die CSU gewählt? Des han mir in Bayern *immer* schon so gemacht" oder genau die entgegengesetzte Richtung...entscheidend ist nur die Beharrlichkeit, mit der die These durchgesetzt wird! 

Feldhofe


----------



## sam (10. Januar 2002)

ja so siehts aus.....jetzt sollten wir aber mit dem offtopic-kram aufhören...sonst kommt nochn admin und bannt mich wegen spamming


----------



## jozeil (11. Januar 2004)

Hi, bin ja mal zufällig drauf gestoßen. Nur frag ich mich, ob du, Feldhofe, bei deiner neuen Seite vergessen hast, das Kopieren der Texte zu verhindern. Kann da kein Problem feststellen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Januar 2004)

Jawoll, pünktlich zum 2jährigen Geburtstages des Threads muss den ja jemand wieder rausholen


----------



## pflo (17. Januar 2004)

Im Übrigen frage ich mich, warum bei superlyrics.de ständig Links zu Dialern auftauchen (powerurl.de),
als Link-Titel natürlich "Song _legal_ als MP3 anhören"..

//edit: Außerdem funktioniert kein einziger Songtext.


----------



## Nicki (17. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von jozeil _
> *Nur frag ich mich, ob du, Feldhofe, bei deiner neuen Seite vergessen hast, das Kopieren der Texte zu verhindern. Kann da kein Problem feststellen. *



Hab ich auch gerade festgestellt. Das Kopieren geht ohne Probleme....das Einzige, was einen vielleicht vom Kopieren der Txte abhalten könnte, sind die 1000 Fenster, die sich ständig öffnen...


----------



## Needa (20. Januar 2004)

Ganz spontan würde ich auch ein JavaScript vorschlagen, das wo dann steht "Rechte Maustaste gesperrt steht" oder "Eeehheeehhh böser Ripper ".
Aber das lässt sich ja einfach über Ansicht->Quellcode umgehen. Dann würde ich nurnoch sagen, designe deine Page so dumm, dass sie keiner erst rippen will.. das wäre somit das Scherste


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Januar 2004)

Er ruhe in Frieden.
Kinners schaut doch auf die Daten, von wann ein Thread ist.
Riecht doch schon muffelig hier im Thread, oder? 

[closed]


----------

